# Canned Bacon



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

When I was a kid in Boy Scouts ( 1970s) You could buy canned bacon in the grocery stores. I don't remember the brand, but it was uncooked bacon, I was like somebody took a lb of bacon from the meat case, rolled it up and stuffed it in a can. Does anybody remember or has seen this product recently?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

That was the only bacon we got in Vietnam. 
Uncooked, rolled up in wax paper, in a tall OD Green can.
Honestly, I've never looked for it.
It would be good to have around, for sure.


----------



## R. Zangier (10 mo ago)

Mmm, canned bacon... Well, there's the Yoders Bacon dealers: Yoders Canned Bacon | Yoders | Ready Store (thereadystore.com) 

I have unfortunately I've never tried it. I'm sure it's minutely different from your original product mention.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Tactical Bacon, Case of 12-9oz cans | CMMG - AR 15 and AR 10 Builds and Parts


Why buy your tactical bacon one can at a time when you can stock up by the case! 545 total slices come precooked and rea




cmmg.com





It's cooked and ready to eat!


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Tactical Bacon, Case of 12-9oz cans | CMMG - AR 15 and AR 10 Builds and Parts
> 
> 
> Why buy your tactical bacon one can at a time when you can stock up by the case! 545 total slices come precooked and rea
> ...


And VERY expensive, about $40/lb. Bacon is good, but not that good !


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> And VERY expensive, about $40/lb. Bacon is good, but not that good !


Well, one must pay a premium for "tactical" bacon.


----------



## Mr. Bitey (9 mo ago)

It even exists in video games. In the post-apocalyptical survivor game DayZ, you can score some Tacti"cool" bacon.


----------



## Smoke1757 (10 mo ago)

Yes I remember, I think it was DAK, made in Sweden or someplace, can't find it anymore, but you can make your own by pressure canning, I did it once and turned out just like the canned stuff. I remember it used to cost about $3 a can which was expensive as bacon was cheap. Now about the only thing is Yoders canned bacon, but it comes in larger cans. I do wish they would come back with those cans, they even had a church key on them.


----------



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

Sam's used to sell pre-cooked bacon in a large pack. It was vacuum packed in single layers lined up seems like maybe 2 layers of slices with wax paper between the layers. My husband bought it once when we lived down on the Tx Gulf Coast in Texas City. It was tasty but sliced so thin it tore apart just cooking/turning it in the skillet, so we never bought it again. It froze well and was therefore easy to just pop off the slices you needed, but being so thin, that was about 6 for me. LOL Just bein' honest.

I think their restaurant owning customers are probably who bought the most of it, as it was pricey as I recall. It was packaged for easy 1-2 slice portions, slice removal and closure of remaing pieces and just in the number of slices needed to prepare an order at table.

Here it is at current pricing, which is exorbitant for just under a pound cut into 72 (read-a-book-through it) slices) IMHO: 

Hormel Black Label Fully Cooked Bacon (10.5 oz., 72 ct.) - Sam's Club


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That was the only bacon we got in Vietnam.
> Uncooked, rolled up in wax paper, in a tall OD Green can.
> Honestly, I've never looked for it.
> It would be good to have around, for sure.


If it were canned then it would be cooked by the canning process. The only semi exception that comes to mind is the big Hormel canned hams that are in the refrigerated section of the store. Those are fully cooked by the canning process, but not brought to the same internal heat as things like Spam or the 1lb Bristol hams so not shelf stable.

You're predating me though. All I know about canned bacon is the Yoder's that was mentioned by another poster, and that stuff is too expensive for me to stock up on, although with current bacon prices running at $7+ per pound on sale in my area and Yoder's cans having 3lbs raw weight worth of bacon in them it really isn't that expensive for the product.


----------



## Hancock67 (9 mo ago)

We can our own, and many other meats as well. 90 minutes under 10lbs of pressure will preserve any meat you want for as long as any other canned good would last on the shelf!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tip on that. Dearly deceased old pal who was one of Patton's Tanker Crews back in the Big 
War said the Troops loved canned bacon. He said they cooked it on some part of the exhaust system of the Sherman.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hancock67 said:


> We can our own, and many other meats as well. 90 minutes under 10lbs of pressure will preserve any meat you want for as long as any other canned good would last on the shelf!
> View attachment 114583
> View attachment 114583


Very nice! What's the texture like?


----------



## Hancock67 (9 mo ago)

Annie said:


> Very nice! What's the texture like?


It's par cooked. You can spoon it out for seasoning for warm the jar till the grease melts and fry the strips. The texture is just like fresh.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Hancock67 said:


> It's par cooked. You can spoon it out for seasoning for warm the jar till the grease melts and fry the strips. The texture is just like fresh.


Wow, how do you par cook something that's pressure canned? Is that even safe?!


----------



## Hancock67 (9 mo ago)

Annie said:


> Wow, how do you par cook something that's pressure canned? Is that even safe?!


Sorry, it's fully cooked, just not crispy until you fry it.


----------

